# Anyone getting redirected to a site that has surveys at times on here?



## Metalkitsune (Jul 11, 2011)

Because i've and it's been driving me nuts.


----------



## Fsharpmajor (Dec 14, 2008)

Unless other TC members are also having this problem (I haven't myself), it sounds like your computer might be infected with some kind of malware. Try googling the name of the site you keep getting redirected to, and see if there are known issues with it.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

I am not having those problems. I'm guessing that _Fsharp_ is right, your computer is infected. What protection are you using?


----------



## Metalkitsune (Jul 11, 2011)

Hilltroll72 said:


> I am not having those problems. I'm guessing that _Fsharp_ is right, your computer is infected. What protection are you using?


I'm on a Mac.

I'm running Virusbarrier Express,and it seems to have cleared up as soon as i'm running the full scan.


----------



## Dodecaplex (Oct 14, 2011)

Actually, I had the same problem just 10 or so minutes ago. Scratch out the computer infection hypothesis.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Dodecaplex said:


> Actually, I had the same problem just 10 or so minutes ago. Scratch out the computer infection hypothesis.


Why, kind sir?


----------



## Dodecaplex (Oct 14, 2011)

Hilltroll72 said:


> Why, kind sir?


A little thing called entailment.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

Had a similar problem when trying to enter the homepage of TC. A survey came up, in a box, with another totally different website behind the box. But I was able to get into TC via another page (Classical Music Discussion), not the homepage which I tried twice. So it might be something deliberate, the other website has "latched on" to the main page of TC. I'm not an IT person so I wouldn't have a clue how...


----------



## brianwalker (Dec 9, 2011)

Yeah I got this several times too.
Not a virus.


----------



## Dodecaplex (Oct 14, 2011)

Perhaps this should be moved to the technical support subforum then?


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Got it 5 minutes ago just after trying to get on here but I couldn't read what was behind as McAfee brought up an almost screen-filling red alert and asked me if I wanted 'to go there'. I pressed the advised 'previous' option and then got back into here no problem.


----------



## Metalkitsune (Jul 11, 2011)

It seems to be happening all over again. And it's redirecting to some kind of file sharing site or such.


----------

